# 2004 Sentra 1.8 S "Service Engine Soon" Light is ON



## amoldc (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello ....

This is a 04 Nissan Sentra with 40 K miles on it. I have always done the maintenance regularly including scheduled maintenance. Yesterday I had to jumpstart my car and took it to a repair shop. He replaced the battery and when he test drove; the car suddenly stopped and Brake and Service Engine Lights Came on. The alternator was overcharging; so it got replaced; now when the mechanic started the car again; we got the Airbag and Service Engine Light ON. He reset it with a SnapON OBD. However the Service Engine Light is still ON. I dont remember the code; but my mechanic suggested me to drive it for around 100 miles and it should go off. I have driven around those many miles and "Service Engine Soon" Light is still ON. 

What could be the reason?

Also do alternators go bad in these many miles (40k?)

Thanks for all the help...really appreciate this forum


----------



## ECDENTON (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm in a similar situation. I recently just purchased an 94 sentra 1.8s with 40K miles on it, and the service engine soon light came on.

This past weekend I slid in a corner and the back end went into a ditch and ripped the back bumper off.

Now my service engine soon light isn't on. Weird.


----------



## dspangler0129 (Jul 4, 2007)

I've had consistent problems with the air fuel sensor. The sensors are not great in these cars, according to my mechanic. He says Nissan is prone to check engine lights. 

I took my car to the dealer and they wanted to do 1200 to 1800 dollars of work. My mechanic did 204 dollars of work (after a head gasket job of 650 I must add) and he took care of the light. If you can find a reputable mechanic with a good oBDii device to find out what the code is, use him instead of a dealer. 

There are also reported problems with fuel pumps on these cars, or there is a fuel kit or something to have replaced - this is related to the hard start. 

Just my thoughts. 

dspangler0129


----------

